# Tiller Whipray refurbish is almost done



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

We are getting there. Irma and Skiff Shop move has slowed it down


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Rewire is being done now. Going to add SeaDek floor kit and polling platform plus 35qt yeti cover with HB Logo. Castaway Customs doing the install.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice! What year?


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

2000. One owner. 2012 Honda 4 stroke.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Definitely one of the good ones. I bet that thing is feather-light! Keep us updated on the restoration.

How do you keep your aluminum so bright? It looks great.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

The previous owner took good care of her!


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Looking great John!!!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

We are going to tackle the trailer nexts


----------



## kempshark (Dec 17, 2006)

Beautiful skiff!!.....always love the looks of the simple tiller skiffs like that!!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Its a Whipray but has the compartment layout of a Waterman. Always confuses me. Really nice though.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Done.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks awesome John!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks. Tyler @ Castaway Customs knocked it out of the park on Sea Dek


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Can’t say enough about Skiff Shop. They did a great job


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CLEAN!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Get that trolling motor off that think jk, really came out nice.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Brought it home yesterday. New hubs and tires. Cleaned trailer all Am. Need to do bunks and I am ready to fish. She is super light


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

HBFanatic said:


> View attachment 18205
> View attachment 18206
> View attachment 18207
> Brought it home yesterday. New hubs and tires. Cleaned trailer all Am. Need to do bunks and I am ready to fish. She is super light



Boat and trailer look good.

What did you use to clean the aluminum so well? Metal polish with a buffer?


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Sharkhyde on alum trailer. Spray on and wash off. Great product. Mothers alum wheel cleaner and elbow grease on fenders


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

That looks badass.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Slick!!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

HBFanatic said:


> Sharkhyde on alum trailer. Spray on and wash off. Great product. Mothers alum wheel cleaner and elbow grease on fenders





LowHydrogen said:


> Slick!!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

My son came over this AM to pick up The look on his face was priceless. Worth all the $$ and effort


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

That's a rad scooter! You and your son will have some great times!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Yessir


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2017)

Are you gonna keep the rubber keel guard on there?


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes. It has been on it for awhile and not beat up or sagging. If it ain’t broke— don’t fix it. My Dad who was a mechanic told me that at least a hundred times.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I absolutely love that seafoam/guide green with the faux teak SeaDek look. It just looks so classic and sharp.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I absolutely love that seafoam/guide green with the faux teak SeaDek look. It just looks so classic and sharp.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks. Castaway Customs selected that color. The carpet inside gunnels is dark green. Looks good and maintains old school look.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2017)

HBFanatic said:


> Yes. It has been on it for awhile and not beat up or sagging. If it ain’t broke— don’t fix it. My Dad who was a mechanic told me that at least a hundred times.


I hear you, but a rubber keel guard on that skiff . If you want a keel guard you should check out the one's East Cape does on their skiffs. They're color matched line-x and look super clean.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyCoast said:


> I hear you, but a rubber keel guard on that skiff . If you want a keel guard you should check out the one's East Cape does on their skiffs. They're color matched line-x and look super clean.


How much does that run a simple man like me?


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well done John; she's a pearl!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks David. I am pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How much does that run a simple man like me?


I think around $250-300


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I wonder if Kevin over at FiberTex could do that on the keel. I need to call him this week anyway. I’ll ask and let you know. @Smackdaddy53


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> I wonder if Kevin over at FiberTex could do that on the keel. I need to call him this week anyway. I’ll ask and let you know. @Smackdaddy53


There are some linex guys around I believe. I may get mine done where my roller hits above the winch eye.


----------

